# 08 orca or 08 opal



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

which frame should i go with, money is not an object. 

I know he orca is lighter, is it stiffer?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

footballcat said:


> which frame should i go with, money is not an object.
> I know he orca is lighter, is it stiffer?


Edit: If money is truly no object then get a Prince...

Yes, the orca is lighter, stiffer & prettier. Newer tech and made from higher grade carbon.

Word from the factory in Milabia is there will be an all new 09 opal...


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

Get a RED Orca, awesome looking. Mine is white, great frame, really nice bike


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Racer?*

:8: It seems like racers prefer the Opal. I've never tried an Opal, but the Orca is fast, stiff, light, and a joy to look at. I'm not a racer, so my next bike is an Orca for sure.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> :8: It seems like racers prefer the Opal. I've never tried an Opal, but the Orca is fast, stiff, light, and a joy to look at. I'm not a racer, so my next bike is an Orca for sure.


Not all racers prefer Opals. I am a Masters Cat 1 racer for team Clifbar/Orbea.
We get new Opals every year from Orbea. I chose to pay the additional cost to upgrade to the Orca because I prefer it over the Opal. It's stiffer and lighter and IMHO a better handling race rig. All things considered, pound for pound, dollar for dollar, the Orca is the best bike over-all... asside from my 08 Prince Ltd... 
Just my .02


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Myth buster!*



rhauft said:


> Not all racers prefer Opals. I am a Masters Cat 1 racer for team Clifbar/Orbea....... I prefer [the Orca] over the Opal. It's stiffer and lighter and IMHO a better handling race rig. All things considered, pound for pound, dollar for dollar, the Orca is the best bike over-all.......Just my .02


Now THERE is a great endorsement! I'm sold! :yesnod:


----------

